# Benchwork Complete- Finalizing Track Plan



## jeepersinco (Jan 2, 2008)

It has taken a little over a year but I have finally torn out the remnants of my old layout and expanded my table to 10 X 32. I wanted to do elaborate bench work with raised tracks but I chickened out and went with a flat tabletop and purchased a bunch of 4X8X3 pink foam panels to build up some elevation on the left side of the layout and several tunnels. I wanted to have two continuous loops so my boys can let the trains run safely and 8 and 9 diameter curves to run my K-27. I also wanted to have a few sidings for industries. I have a couple of Connies and a Ported for the smaller stuff. I am very loosely modeling the D&RGW during the 40's. 

I welcome any comments or sugestions as I am just about ready to start laying track.

Jim


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks good! From your drawing, it appears that the center may be open. Is that the case?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... 

Casual Observation: again with the 'magic size' (12 x 26, give or take a foot or four either way). Something about that size...might have to make this a named principle of indoor large scale model railroading.... 

Second observation: If I am reading the plan correctly, the entire layout is free standing with an open center and at least emergency access all the way around the sides. If so, this is good. If not...then the 'reach' thing will become quite the pain. 

Apart from that, pretty good.


----------



## jeepersinco (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 04/17/2009 6:36 PM
>Looks good! From your drawing, it appears that the center may be open. Is that the case? 

Yes there is a 2 foot corridor down the center that widens to almost three feet where I have three adjustable height swiveling drafting chairs for my two sons and me. They can be as low as to be at eye level with the table or a foot or so higher to view the entire layout. I will have a couple of DCC controllers there and an extension boxes at each end. I can get to three sides easily but the rear (the top as you are viewing the graphic) is a little cramped but can be reached.


----------



## Andy Stobie (Apr 13, 2009)

Nicely done! I hope that two-foot wide operator area doesn't prove to be claustophobic over time! What height have you chosen for the table top? If you can drop it a couple inches (adjustable?) it might help with those long reach areas. Of course it appears you can slide around all sides to get to a trouble spot - that is excellent planning. Take photos often during the construction phase; you'll enjoy seeing it grow later - plus you'll know what is under the scenery when you start to add it. My only other suggestion is to definitely elevate the outer loop where possible to improve sightlines to those trains - we'll enjoy seeing what you can do! ~Andy


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Hiya Jeeps! What changed since last January (2008)? I remember designing several layouts for you but they absolutely had to fit within your dogbone dimensions - two 10 ft square tables connected by a 10x4 table across the back. (leaving a 10x6 opening at the front in which to stand and operate/observe. Man this is so much better, but from your drawing here it appears that the dimensions are 10x34 instead of 10x32. You got a lot of trackwork inside so it will be great for running several trains. 


Al


----------



## jeepersinco (Jan 2, 2008)

>Nicely done! I hope that two-foot wide operator area doesn't prove to be claustophobic over time! What height have you chosen for the table top? >If you can drop it a couple inches (adjustable?) it might help with those long reach areas. Of course it appears you can slide around all sides to >get to a trouble spot - that is excellent planning. Take photos often during the construction phase; you'll enjoy seeing it grow later - plus you'll >know what is under the scenery when you start to add it. My only other suggestion is to definitely elevate the outer loop where possible to >improve sightlines to those trains - we'll enjoy seeing what you can do! ~Andy 

Andy,
It is a little tight but not too bad. It is 36 inches high. I have some photos below that were taken a few days ago. I am having a little trouble envisioning having the two outer loops so close together but at vastly different elevations. I would like to have the outer loop cross over the inside loop if I can make it work and still be joined to the inner loops. I seem to be a two dimensional guy. I have put some track down temporary just to get an idea of how close the loops would be to each other.

Here is an attempt to post some photots:
    

>Hiya Jeeps! What changed since last January (2008)? I remember designing several layouts for you but they absolutely had to fit within your >dogbone dimensions - two 10 ft square tables connected by a 10x4 table across the back. (leaving a 10x6 opening at the front in which to stand >and operate/observe. Man this is so much better, but from your drawing here it appears that the dimensions are 10x34 instead of 10x32. You >got a lot of trackwork inside so it will be great for running several trains. 


Al,
Hey thanks for all those layout ideas. When I actually got to building 4x8 tables I realized that I had more room than I thought. I didn't have a measuring tape that long and was just eye balling it and I was way off! Yes you are correct it is 34 at its longest point. Feel feel to take another stab at a layout if you want. I have a ton of track to do just about anything.

Jim
[/b]


----------



## jeepersinco (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoops let me try that again...


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, you've sure managed to get a lot of track into a confined space and I've seen some layouts in smaller scales that work well under those conditions but...

...you may find that down the road you'll get a little tied of the layout plan and want t change it.

Just a suggestion: You may want to take out one loop of track. Probably the inside loop. It's tight anyway. With only two loops, or what amounts to a double track, you will have room to put scenery and structures on the inside. That way trains will have a something to move through and viewers will see trains move between and behind buildings etc just like they do in the real world. You may find that 'operation' is simplified but it will remain a lot more fun over time.

Anyone see that or is it just me?

Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone see that or is it just me?
i agree. 
that is the biggest difference between outdoors and indoors layouts. 
since there is no natural background and landscape, indoor layouts need lots of scenic additions. 
without them they tend to give the spagetty-bowl impression.


----------



## jeepersinco (Jan 2, 2008)

OK I will take another stab at the track plan in the new few days. I may not retain a third loop but keep a smal point to point for my Porter to serve a mine.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

You can have a loop - or two - AND still have a point to point operation. Loops are really needed when visitors just want to see trains run. They simply don't care where or why. Me too actually. I let trains run most of the time while I'm down here doing something else.

Of course it's YOUR RAILROAD so what ever works for you is best after all. I'm just saying that there are three large HO scale public display layouts here in the valley and we have worked very hard to build our RR with a fine balance between trains that are always there to see and trains that come and go in the scenery. Too much of either is not a good thing.

Dave


----------

